# Hausautomatisieung



## 4Josh (9 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

will mal ein paar Bilder meiner Hausautomatisierung zeigen. (erster Anhang: Handybedienung)

Vlt. hilft es den ein oder anderen.

Gruß 4Josh


----------



## 4Josh (9 Januar 2015)

Zweiter Anhang: PC-Bedienung


----------



## 4Josh (9 Januar 2015)

Dritter Anhang: PC-Bedienung


----------



## Sprocky (9 Januar 2015)

Hey!
Sieht gut aus. Womit hast du das umgesetzt?


----------



## 4Josh (9 Januar 2015)

Hey,

Danke. Hoffe das es für meine Abschlussarbeit als Techniker ganz gut bewertet wird.

Umgesetzt habe ich es mit Codesys 2.3, einer Wago SPS sowie viel Kaffee und 80 stunden.

Gruß 4Josh


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Januar 2015)

Prinzipiell gefällt es mir auch ganz gut...aber ist die Schriftart bei der PC Darstellung Comic Sans?


----------



## 4Josh (10 Januar 2015)

Ja ist Comic Sans Ms. 

Gruß 4Josh


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Januar 2015)

Ich mag die Schriftart nicht so gerne. Es gibt sogar Studien bei denen diese Schriftart bei den Teilnehmern einen unprofessionellen Eindruck beschert. Ob es an der Schriftart selber, oder daran, dass MS es in speziellen Programmen verwendet hat liegt sei mal dahingestellt. Sieht heutzutage finde ich etwas altbacken aus. Es gibt bessere auch frei verfügbare Schriftarten, für den Bildschirm auf jeden Fall serifenlos.


----------



## 4Josh (10 Januar 2015)

Hab mich auch kurz dazu belesen. Hätte nicht gedacht das eine Schriftart so viele Ergebnisse bei Google generiert 
Hab noch ein paar Baustellen bei dem Programm aber sollte ich mal Langeweile haben dann weiß ich was zu tun ist.


----------



## Loenne (10 Januar 2015)

Da dein Programm auf einem Bildschirm ausgegeben wird ... ... ...

http://www.emotion-im-web.de/schrift/


Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## SPS-freak1 (10 Januar 2015)

Mit welcher Visualisierung hast du das umgesetzt? Ist das die Wago App?


----------



## 4Josh (10 Januar 2015)

Mit der codesys webvisu. Stimmt ist das wago app.


----------



## Kayle (10 Januar 2015)

Hi 4Josh,

kannst Du vielleicht mal kurz beschreiben, wie Du das realisiert hast ? Also wie z.B. hast Du das mit dem Grundriss gemacht hast ?

Gruß Kay


----------



## 4Josh (11 Januar 2015)

Hi Kayle,

für den Grundriss habe ich einfach einen Plan vom Haus als Bild eingefügt und dann mit Flächen in Codesys übermalt. Anschließend bild wieder gelöscht.
Um die Visu optisch aufzuwerten und weiterhin nur mit Codesys zu Arbeiten, habe ich mir Icons bei http://IconShow.de gekauft.
Diese haben wirklich sehr gute für Hausautomatisierungen. Hatte erst versucht freie BMPs im Internet zu finden, aber der Zeitaufwand sowie das viele einfach nicht zusammengepasst haben führten mich zu iconshow.

Gestern habe ich viele Webvisus auf Schriftart Arial geändert. Dies hatte zur folge das ich auch nicht mehr so viele Probleme beim Handy mit der Größe der Schrift habe.

Gruß 4Josh


----------



## Sprocky (11 Januar 2015)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man mit Visu so etwas "ansehnliches" hinbekommt.

top!


----------



## Sprocky (11 Januar 2015)

... Ich oute mich mal als Neuling. Aber mich interessiert, wenn du einen DI (zum Beispiel von einem Schalte im Haus) in der Visu abbildest, kannst du ja nicht den DI von der Visu aus setzen. Muss man dann über eine Hilfsvariable gehen und beide "oder" verknüpfen? Gibt es einen eleganteren Weg? Wie sieht es mit anderen Eingängen aus, die auch in der Visu abgebildet werden?

Dank für die Info!

Sprocky


----------



## 4Josh (11 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

da hast du es schon selber richtig erklärt. 
Aber hier trotzdem mal als Beispiel die Programmierung von mir für ein Licht im Raum. (*FB_LICHT ist ein von mir geschriebener Baustein*)

Gruß 4Josh


----------

